# BBT back up after miscarriage



## GinKleinhans

Hello ladies,
This may be a silly question, but I am wondering if any of you had a drop in BBT after miscarriage and then a following maintained high BBT? I am asking because my bleeding became heavy from my miscarriage on April the 1st....and I am now only spotting. My temp was down to 97.3 on April the 7th, spiked to 98.1 on the 8th, then 98.4 on 9th and 10th and now have been 98.1 for the last four days. I have just starting charting to help know when to supplement with Progesterone 48 hours past ovulation, but my temps make no sense when I look at the charts of other women for comparison.
I guess I am just wondering if there are any experienced "charters" out there :winkwink:that charted through and after miscarriage that can help me understand what my temps mean. :blush: Because from what I have read once they drop from miscarriage they should stay low until the next ovulation...
Any insight would be truly valued! 
Thanks


----------



## Lyo28

I think that while you are still spotting you still actually have some residual progesterone left causing some high temps. But they should go down once the spotting starts- but I am not exactly an expert with bbt so one of the other girls will have a better answer for you x


----------



## BumpHope123

Sorry to hear about your loss. :( I had a MC and MMC last year and was charting during the MMC. My temps stayed high well after the MMC even though I wasn't still bleeding. They didn't get back to "normal" until I got my period. Your hormone levels may not be back to normal yet from the pregnancy so that could be causing the high temps and it could take a few cycles before things get back to normal. Also, high temps during your period are normal too so if you're still bleeding, maybe that's the cause. Hope this helps!


----------



## GinKleinhans

Thanks ladies. It has been tough through the miscarriage. I have been spotting or bleeding for about 3 and a half weeks now (counting the first spotting just prior to loss). :cry: But, we have faith :thumbup:. I got a fertility monitor in the mail today to start after my next cycle ($58 on EBay - yay!). Hopefully that and the BBT thermometer so we can nail down when I ovulate so I can start the progesterone supplementation earlier and hopefully not go through this again. I'm going to keep charting and hopefully in a few months we will have happy news that lasts the next time!


----------



## BumpHope123

GinKleinhans said:


> Thanks ladies. It has been tough through the miscarriage. I have been spotting or bleeding for about 3 and a half weeks now (counting the first spotting just prior to loss). :cry: But, we have faith :thumbup:. I got a fertility monitor in the mail today to start after my next cycle ($58 on EBay - yay!). Hopefully that and the BBT thermometer so we can nail down when I ovulate so I can start the progesterone supplementation earlier and hopefully not go through this again. I'm going to keep charting and hopefully in a few months we will have happy news that lasts the next time!


Hope your bleeding subsides soon...it's hard enough emotionally, it is horrible to have to deal with the physical stuff on top of it. I am using progesterone suppositories this time around and so far things are looking good. Good luck to you!


----------

